# Will Tivo S3/HD be DTCP-IP compliant?



## reflxshn (Sep 20, 2007)

I realize that the ink on the CableLabs DTCP agreement is still drying but it paves the way for legal transfer of protected content within a home network. Id like to know if Tivo has current plans to modify the S3/HD models to be DTCP compliant. I do not believe that Tivos current DRM enforcement would enable movie studios the power to revoke keys, which I believe was a critical component to the agreement (they want some direct control over content in case they feel it is not being adequately protected). If Tivo is either technically or otherwise restricted from providing this feature, I would like to know. Id also like to know if there is a general timeframe for offering this feature. Ive seen in the forums an indication that MRV/TTG would be functional on the S3/HD series soon, but that it would not be available for protected content. Thank you -Brian


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I've heard Megazone say that DTCP-IP was what TiVo was waiting for to enable MRV/TTG. I'm sure if anyone at TiVo has confirmed this, but I'd be very surprised if TiVo would require us to be selective with the shows we transfered. A TiVo exec said as much in a recent interview.

www.engadgethd.com/2007/07/24/qanda-with-tivos-jim-denney-about-tivo-hd/


----------



## reflxshn (Sep 20, 2007)

bdraw said:


> I've heard Megazone say that DTCP-IP was what TiVo was waiting for to enable MRV/TTG. I'm sure if anyone at TiVo has confirmed this, but I'd be very surprised if TiVo would require us to be selective with the shows we transfered. A TiVo exec said as much in a recent interview.
> 
> url xxx


He says in this article that some things can not be transferred.
..."copy-protected High Def or Standard Def content cannot be transferred (same as our current Series2 products)"

There is also similar comment from "TivoPony" (in another forum).

So what "is" copy protected. The DTCP-IP standard make allowance for greater flexibility regarding this by making different levels of copy protection. Some materials can have a "Copy Once." Where it "is" technically copy protected, however, if the standard is meet it can be distributed to another device, like a computer or iPod or other portable media player (but not from there). I could see where VOD and PPV items would have one level, and Movies on HBO would have another. So my guess is that "same as Series2 products" means that any level of copy protection means no MRV/TTG, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

bdraw said:


> I've heard Megazone say that DTCP-IP was what TiVo was waiting for to enable MRV/TTG.


Whoa - not quite what I said. I noted the timing of the announcement of DTCP-IP and TiVo's MRV/TTG announcement and I *wonder* if that means TiVo is using DTCP-IP and if that explains the timing.

But I do not know for sure either way.


----------

